# Hugo's photo gallery :D



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

::waves:: Thought I'd share some pictures of our little one 

Hugo-Eevert, two weeks old: 
[attachment=1:ddmt7t70]huge2viikkoinen.jpg[/attachment:ddmt7t70]
A little bit older, still with the breeder though.
[attachment=2:ddmt7t70]hugeli1.png[/attachment:ddmt7t70]
About 8 weeks, one of his first nights with us...
[attachment=0:ddmt7t70]syli2.png[/attachment:ddmt7t70]

More to come


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

What a little sweetie!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

[attachment=2:2sfnc5yj]huge5.png[/attachment:2sfnc5yj]
[attachment=1:2sfnc5yj]firetruckethuge.png[/attachment:2sfnc5yj]
[attachment=0:2sfnc5yj]hugefrombath.png[/attachment:2sfnc5yj]


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

pearlthehedgie said:


> What a little sweetie!


Thanks!  We've had him for a year now; looking these now, I just can't believe he's ever been that small!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh wow, he's a very handsome boy! I know the feeling well about looking back at animal baby pictures and wondering when exactly they got so much bigger!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Sunflowerseeds said:


> Oh wow, he's a very handsome boy! I know the feeling well about looking back at animal baby pictures and wondering when exactly they got so much bigger!


Uh huh! Honestly, if it wasn't for the scale, I'd probably still picture him weighting about 200 grams instead of the nearly 500 that he is


----------



## QuillaSarsaparilla (Mar 30, 2011)

I love the last picture with him in the towel! -.-


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Are all those pics the same hog,pics 2&3 look so different? So cute BTW!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

QuillaSarsaparilla said:


> I love the last picture with him in the towel! -.-


Hee, same. Then again, I tend to love bath-time pictures a lot.



LarryT said:


> Are all those pics the same hog,pics 2&3 look so different? So cute BTW!


Yep, that really is Hugo in both pictures 

[attachment=1:2m2cmjkp]bath2.png[/attachment:2m2cmjkp]
[attachment=2:2m2cmjkp]afterbath3.png[/attachment:2m2cmjkp]
[attachment=0:2m2cmjkp]hugo3.PNG[/attachment:2m2cmjkp]

Perhaps I should take a break from adding these pictures before I drive everyone crazy ::laughs::


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know if I speak for everyone, but I will never get tired of seeing adorable hedgehog photos!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

How did I miss this!! Hugo is ADORABLE! :lol: I love the baby picture & the towel picture! What an expression he has! :lol: Such personality!


----------



## QuillaSarsaparilla (Mar 30, 2011)

I Agree with Sunflower, There are just some things you don't get sick of!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can never get enough picture :lol: He's a handsome hedgie for sure


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Aww, thanks guys  Oh yeah, Hugo's definitely a personality; the stubborn, "I AM YOUR KING, BOW DOWN TO ME!" kind of personality, hee! Reading other hog owners' stories, it's become quite clear to me that hedgehogs truly are individuals, which I love (naturally).

Dad came to visit us with his two dogs, Chiky and Viki - this is Chiky, the one Hugo's already met and been fine with  You can tell because Huge's not hiding into his fleece, but actually exploring which I thought was really cute.
[attachment=0:2tb25tq6]chikynuuhkii.png[/attachment:2tb25tq6]
Talking about personalities: absolutely nothing comes between Huge and his food, no matter what (the zombie apocalypse could hit us and he'd still be happily eating, I swear):
[attachment=2:2tb25tq6]chikyhuge.png[/attachment:2tb25tq6]
See, even two dogs and a bit lighter room than usually make no difference, even though the other one (small, shy one) he's never met before.
[attachment=1:2tb25tq6]chikyhugeeating.png[/attachment:2tb25tq6]


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

I've got 15 minutes or so till I have to run off to work, so naturally, I'm here --- what could possibly be better way to waste it than hedgie pictures!?! I think NOTHING.

Personally, this first picture is one of my all-time favorites <3
[attachment=2:4rfb9pp2]kori2.png[/attachment:4rfb9pp2]
[attachment=1:4rfb9pp2]kori1.png[/attachment:4rfb9pp2]
[attachment=0:4rfb9pp2]potty.png[/attachment:4rfb9pp2]
In the last one, there's that personality again


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love his expression in the last picture! 
And his stance in the first picture! :lol: He really wants to get to that laundry!
I'm a photo addict! There's no such thing as too many!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Hugo is so cute! He looks a lot like my hedgie, Liam, so of course I think he is very handsome!  

All the pictures are adorable, but the one grumpy/slightly confused Hugo in a towel is my favorite!


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Aww, thanks for all the nice comments. They're such a cheer-up after a horrible evening at work, for sure! Just like posting some more pictures is... which is why I'm here, obviously. This time with some self-anointing pictures!

I'd gotten the pillow from my friend who has a cat and apparently, it still smelled of her...
[attachment=2:3agenv22]vaahtis1.png[/attachment:3agenv22]
[attachment=1:3agenv22]tyyny1.png[/attachment:3agenv22]
[attachment=0:3agenv22]vaahtis2.png[/attachment:3agenv22]
Yeah, he nearly rolled off the pillow in the last one :roll:


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Back with more pictures! I'm a bit lazy though and see no point uploading every single on here, so CLICK THIS LINK for a full gallery  I posted a picspam of our evening to the blog because I just couldn't resist!

[attachment=2:1mhkga04]DSC04718.png[/attachment:1mhkga04]
[attachment=1:1mhkga04]DSC04728.png[/attachment:1mhkga04]
[attachment=0:1mhkga04]DSC04734.png[/attachment:1mhkga04]


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

WOW that is a lot of foam! And the contortion - oh my. :shock: 

Liam hardly ever annoits, and when he does, it's in the most orderly fashion ever. A couple of weird hacking noises, a few little licks on one side, and we're done. I've never seen him fall over or entangle himself in weird positions. He's either extremely well-mannered, or just lazy. :lol:


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

cylaura said:


> WOW that is a lot of foam! And the contortion - oh my. :shock:
> 
> Liam hardly ever annoits, and when he does, it's in the most orderly fashion ever. A couple of weird hacking noises, a few little licks on one side, and we're done. I've never seen him fall over or entangle himself in weird positions. He's either extremely well-mannered, or just lazy. :lol:


I sometimes WISH Hugo was that lazy too! I mean, for one, he's given me a near heart attack a few times when he's started anointing on the edge of the sofa or, as seen above, on top of a pillow - when he's doing it, he doesn't seem to care if he rolls off stuff or whatever; he doesn't curl into a ball like you'd think he'd do when falling, or anything, so I'm always worried he'll end up hurting himself, argh!

And secondly, we'd just given him bath tonight and he goes and self-anoints like four times in a row, probably just out of spite


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

My little Angel/Devil 
[attachment=1:kpiyujo4]hugoetmama.png[/attachment:kpiyujo4]
[attachment=0:kpiyujo4]hugoetmama2.png[/attachment:kpiyujo4]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm quickly falling for little Hugo! He takes some great pictures. I love the one of him sitting, chewing on the fabric. The sitting position is just too cute.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I like Hugo's little pinky nose ^_^


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Back again 
[attachment=2:13xv6w4q]hugo3.PNG[/attachment:13xv6w4q]
[attachment=1:13xv6w4q]hugeethenkka2.png[/attachment:13xv6w4q]
[attachment=0:13xv6w4q]chikyguarding.png[/attachment:13xv6w4q]


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

bring on the pictures!  

iinustii--you got Hugo a bit earlier than i got Sweetie, so i remember reading your LJ at the time, rejoicing in musings from a fellow hedgie slave. :lol:


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

fracturedcircle said:


> bring on the pictures!
> 
> iinustii--you got Hugo a bit earlier than i got Sweetie, so i remember reading your LJ at the time, rejoicing in musings from a fellow hedgie slave. :lol:


Oooh, that is wicked cool  As you can see, I haven't stopped the hedgie-gushing XD I still spend ridiculous amounts of time planning my next journal entry/entries, hahah!


----------



## patch (Mar 11, 2011)

So is the dog well trained or simply not afraid of Hugo? When we introduced our 30lb pup, Katsura, to Snuggles, Katsura showed more fear than his older, smaller brother!


----------



## MissMandi (Feb 13, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE seeing hedgehogs anoint! My Dexter only does it with my dirty underwear or my bedspread. He will locate my dirty underwear, ALWAYS! 

Avogadro only ever anointed twice. Once to the bedspread and one other time to my grandmother's carpet.

I love seeing them do it though. It cracks me up.


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

patch said:


> So is the dog well trained or simply not afraid of Hugo? When we introduced our 30lb pup, Katsura, to Snuggles, Katsura showed more fear than his older, smaller brother!


I think she's both well trained and simply NOT afraid - she's the type to mother even flies and when she was at my cousin's for a few nights, she would sit and babysit their rabbits like they were her babies... the younger, small dog then again, she's was more scared than well trained which is why she didn't even come that close...



MissMandi said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE seeing hedgehogs anoint! My Dexter only does it with my dirty underwear or my bedspread. He will locate my dirty underwear, ALWAYS!
> 
> Avogadro only ever anointed twice. Once to the bedspread and one other time to my grandmother's carpet.
> 
> I love seeing them do it though. It cracks me up.


It cracks me up, too! It looks so **** funny, haha. Dirty underwear? Might have to try that one and see what happens XD

Anyway, picture-time! This time of our dinner time  The first one is a ****roach, the second one sun beetle larva and the last one would be greater wax moth caterpillar...
[attachment=2:5y034u6x]DSC04852 copy.png[/attachment:5y034u6x]
[attachment=1:5y034u6x]DSC04863 copy.png[/attachment:5y034u6x]
[attachment=0:5y034u6x]DSC04869 copy.png[/attachment:5y034u6x]
Apparently they were pretty yummie because once he got closer, they were gone within nano-seconds


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

[attachment=2:26yxjvpt]anneethuge4.png[/attachment:26yxjvpt]
Hugo with one of my best friends 

[attachment=1:26yxjvpt]DSC04808 copy.png[/attachment:26yxjvpt]
... then with a mealworm

[attachment=0:26yxjvpt]DSC04724.png[/attachment:26yxjvpt]
... and with his favorite rag (trying to eat it, hahah), right before self-anointing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Hugo is so cute! I really like the last one, sitting nomming on his blanket.


----------



## lmashbri6983 (May 29, 2009)

Just curious, what is that that you have in his pyramid-looking house? It looks like sand... is that his litter box? Never seen something like that in any pics before and it's got me interested.  I'm currently on the lookout for newer / better ways to have Layla's litter box set up under her wheel, cause I currently have Yesterday's News and she flings it ALL over her cage every night :shock:


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

PJM said:


> Hugo is so cute! I really like the last one, sitting nomming on his blanket.


Same here! He looks so silly in that picture that everytime I see it, I can't help but grin 



lmashbri6983 said:


> Just curious, what is that that you have in his pyramid-looking house? It looks like sand... is that his litter box? Never seen something like that in any pics before and it's got me interested.  I'm currently on the lookout for newer / better ways to have Layla's litter box set up under her wheel, cause I currently have Yesterday's News and she flings it ALL over her cage every night :shock:


Yeah, that is his litter box  - it's actually clumping cat litter (lindo cat). I know some say clumping litter doesn't work for hedgies seeing as the litter gets easily stuck to sensitive places plus tummy fur and all, but so far we haven't had any problems with it so we're still using it - we're in the process of trying to find some other litter to try, though, just because I've noticed Hugo sometimes has the habit of just lying in his box and I'm worried we might run into trouble if he keeps it up...


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

****, I've been away for way too long! So many new topics here, it'll took me forever to check them all out, haha  Hopefully I haven't posted these yet *rolls eyes* 
This time Huge's flirting with my lil sis:
[attachment=2:35vauym7]tiiaethugetaas2.png[/attachment:35vauym7][attachment=1:35vauym7]tiiuethugeflirt1.PNG[/attachment:35vauym7][attachment=0:35vauym7]tiiuethugetaas4.PNG[/attachment:35vauym7]


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: I love the ear-nomming! I bet he was whistling in her ear. So cute.


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

It's been a long time and it's only now that I remembered I haven't even introduced Hugo's little brother ;D (That would be a whippet called Rymy, about a year old already).

As you can see, Hugo only gets more and more handsome


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

What a gorgeous hedgie you have! His coloring reminds me of Squiggy, which is only more endearing :lol: That one of Hugo in your little sisters ear looks like hes whispering sweet nothings to her :lol:


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Hugo is so cute, love the pictures!


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

Hehe, Hugo is such a cute name for a hedgehog! You got a sweety.


----------



## iinustii (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks, everyone  Hugo's official name is Hugo-Eevert but we usually just call him Huge


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hugo and Rymy are adorable. I enjoyed all the pictures in your blog!


----------

